# Short Hair!!



## CharlieM (Jan 20, 2013)

So my 8-9 month old retriever has literally short wirey hair all over except a large tuft to his back and his butt! His hair is so short on his back I can barely run my fingers through! Am I doing something wrong? Is he just shedding bad? He doesn't even look like a retriever anymore!!!


----------



## LisaMarie (Feb 2, 2013)

My Willa is 8 mos old...looks very similar! I think their feathers must just come in later. My first golden was about 18 months before he looked like a golden.


----------



## LisaMarie (Feb 2, 2013)

Here's a picture of Willa (pouting)...


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

He'll get his full coat soon & then you & your vacume will wish it was short again LOL!


----------



## LIDDLEMAR (Aug 3, 2013)

Mine almost 6 months and has all his adult hair










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

Chester's a year old and has hair similar to that. It will grow just give it time.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

